# Sugerencia sobre las jerarquías



## alc112

He visto mucho que cuando quienes llegan a los 1000 posts se les dicen que pertenecen al grupo "milestone". Entonces, ¿por qué no cambiar Senior member a los 1000 posts por milestone member? ( o algo asi)
¿qué piensan?


----------



## Whodunit

Accedo!!! Alexis tiene razón. Estaría viable, Mike, ¿no?


----------



## VenusEnvy

alc112 said:
			
		

> He visto mucho que cuando quienes llegan a los 1000 posts se les dicen que pertenecen al grupo "milestone". Entonces, ¿por qué no cambiar Senior member a los 1000 posts por milestone member? ( o algo asi)
> ¿qué piensan?



Me gustaría ser llamada "a milestone member".    Estoy de acuerdo


----------



## cuchuflete

alc112 said:
			
		

> Yo creo que Art., cuchu, LN, etc, etc ya deben estar cnasados de  Senior member



La verdad, ALC, no me importa un rábano.  Para mí, el gusto de participar, de aprender y ayudar es lo importante.  En cuanto a los títulos...el que me gusta más es "forero".  

un abrazo,
cuchu,
forero


----------



## VenusEnvy

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> La verdad, ALC, no me importa un rábano.  Para mí, el gusto de participar, de aprender y ayudar es lo importante.  En cuanto a los títulos...el que me gusta más es "forero".



Ahhh, una respuesta típica de un mod . . .


----------



## Artrella

alc112 said:
			
		

> Yo creo que Art., cuchu, LN, etc, etc ya deben estar cnasados de  Senior member





UUUUHHHHH!!!! Yo ya estoy tan viejis en este foro!!!  Tenés razón Alexis, tendríamos que postear algunos títulos que nos gusten y después podríamos hacer una votación a ver cuál queda, no??? Voy a ir pensando en algunos...  


Bexitos!


----------



## Benjy

maybe its just me but i completely fail to see what this would bring to the forums.. how it would improve them.


----------



## mjscott

Oh, well, it might bring pomp and circumstance to the forum and make some feel important. It doesn't hurt anyone. Those reaching 5,000 posts could be called Senior Milestone Members, and be given a bouquet of radishes!


----------



## lauranazario

I'm not too sure I like the term "Milestone Member" because it could be VERY misleading. 
For example... the average person would think that a "Milestone Member" is someone whose language expertise is beyond compare, when --truth be told-- a person can easily reach 1000 posts here without being a language guru.

I think that the current Junior Member/Member/Senior Member structure is more than appropriate because it does not address or rate language prowess but instead assigns automatic --and non-preferential-- titles based on time+activity. 

Saludos,
LN

P.S. Please note that I purposely left out the "Moderator" title as that is a working title, not a vanity plate.


----------



## cuchuflete

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Ahhh, una respuesta típica de un mod . . .



If I ever figure out what that means, I'll send you roses Venus...

Seriously, you guys can set the limits anywhere...just give Mike a good reason to change the levels and I'm sure he will.

I put forero as mine a long time ago...that's how I feel.

cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

lauranazario said:
			
		

> P.S. Please note that I purposely left out the "Moderator" title as that is a working title, not a vanity plate.



The vanity plate on my car says Cachivache...that would be a good forero title for those at certain levels I suppose.


----------



## mjscott

....We'll see if Mike will spring for them


----------



## Philippa

lauranazario said:
			
		

> the average person would think that a "Milestone Member" is someone whose language expertise is beyond compare, when --truth be told-- a person can easily reach 1000 posts here without being a language guru.


I sort of half agree. The average person (who looks at the number of posts) might think that sort of thing anyway - even if there's no special names.
On the other message boards that I used to be part of (and will be again soon once I've caught up on video with the TV programs  ) there are several levels for different numbers of posts and really they're for fun (true - I didn't enjoy the fun much with my 14 posts!!  ). It might be fun to have more levels here, if we can agree on names!



			
				cuchuflete said:
			
		

> I put forero as mine a long time ago...that's how I feel.


I have always wondered how come you got to choose your own title, Cuchu!!
Hey, Mike, can I be 'forera adicta perdida'?!!


----------



## cuchuflete

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> If I ever figure out what that means, I'll send you roses Venus...
> 
> Seriously, you guys can set the limits anywhere...just give Mike a good reason** to change the levels and I'm sure he will.
> 
> I put forero as mine a long time ago...that's how I feel.
> 
> cuchu



** "I want a new title." is not a good reason.


----------



## cuchuflete

Philippa said:
			
		

> I have always wondered how come you got to choose your own title, Cuchu!!  If you wonder enough, you become *wonderful.*
> Hey, Mike, can I be 'forera adicta perdida'?!!   Is that 'adicta' with  _ser or estar?_



Do goofy posts like these count towards the Excelentísima Forera title?

How about one like Spamísimo for those with the most posts  devoid of genuine content?  Are Mods allowed to compete?


----------



## DDT

HAHAHAHA, now I got it! I really had fun at reading this thread! It was a joke!   

DDT


----------



## Artrella

Philippa said:
			
		

> Hey, Mike, can I be 'forera adicta perdida'?!!




Phil, in that case we are all "adictos perdidos".. so it's just a question of adding that ... in this way...


Junior addict forer@/ Addict forer@/ Senior addict forer@ >>> Just change "member" to "addict forer@".  

*or * 1) Forer@ on their way to WR addiction 2)Forer@ recently addicted to WR 3) Hopeless forer@ 4) God help them!!


----------



## ITA

Podría ser F:NIVEL C.P.(FORER@ NIVEL :CASO PERDIDO).
O bien un S.R.(FORER@ SIN RETORNO).
Arti te cedo con todo gusto la traducción al inglés.
Desde Bs As ITA.


----------



## Artrella

ITA said:
			
		

> Podría ser F:NIVEL C.P.(FORER@ NIVEL :CASO PERDIDO).
> O bien un S.R.(FORER@ SIN RETORNO).
> Arti te cedo con todo gusto la traducción al inglés.
> Desde Bs As ITA.




*Translation into English
Forer@'s level: lost case
Forer@'s level: no return*


----------



## alc112

Just in case:
Junior Member, Adicted Member, Seniar Adcted Forer@, MIlestone super adicted Forer@.
Please, Correct my mistakes


----------



## ITA

Artrella said:
			
		

> *Translation into English
> Forer@'s level: lost case
> Forer@'s level: no return*



Thanks Arti!  
Con I  de incondicional


----------



## Artrella

alc112 said:
			
		

> Just in case:
> Junior Member, Adicted Member, Seniar Adcted Forer@, MIlestone super adicted Forer@.
> Please, Correct my mistakes




Ok, Alc!

Addicted-  Senior


----------



## alc112

Artrella said:
			
		

> Ok, Alc!
> 
> Addicted- Senior


 
Gracias!!!!


----------



## gaer

Just an observation:

I had no idea what junior member, member and senior member meant. One night I saw the label change. It was then that I figured it out it was related to number of posts.

Probably a very fine explanation of this is somewhere obvious. I'm not very good at reading directions.

For 5000 posts, I suggest:

Member now LIVING in the forum. <kidding>!!!

Gaer


----------



## mkellogg

I hate to disagree with the moderators here in public, but I have long thought that the usertitles were a bit boring and meaningless.  Maybe some titles related to language learning would be good, but "language learner" and "tri-lingual" wouldn't be accurate...   
Maybe some titles like "confused member" for 0-2 posts
up to "complains about the 30-seconds-between-posts limit" for >2000

Just joking of course.

Mike


----------



## Artrella

gaer said:
			
		

> For 5000 posts, I suggest:
> 
> Member now LIVING in the forum. <kidding>!!!
> 
> Gaer




   GAER!!! HOW DO YOU KNOW WHAT MY FAMILY SAY ???


----------



## gaer

Artrella said:
			
		

> GAER!!! HOW DO YOU KNOW WHAT MY FAMILY SAY ???


Well, while we were talking, lost in Cyberworld, we could barely hear our familes asking where we were. 






Gaer


----------



## Esteruquiña

Hola, aun soy muy nueva por estos lares pero ¡me gusta la idea de titulos divertidos! Y también para los que aun somos junior... sin meteros mucho con nosotros


----------



## supercrom

Why not Super Senior Member??

Senior Member
Advanced Senior Member

Miembro (Usuario) Avanzado
Miembro (Usuario) Superavanzado

*CROM*


----------



## belén

cromteaches said:
			
		

> Why not Super Senior Member??
> 
> Senior Member
> Advanced Senior Member
> 
> Miembro (Usuario) Avanzado
> Miembro (Usuario) Superavanzado
> 
> *CROM*



I think your suggested titles would create confussion, since the word "advanced" would be related to the level of language, which has nothing to do with the number of posts one may have.

Creo que tus títulos sugeridos podrían prestar a confusión, dado que la palabra "avanzado" se relacionaría con el nivel del idioma, cosa que no tiene nada que ver con el número de posts de cada uno, como se ha comentado antes.

Thanks, 

Belén


----------



## cuchuflete

I think we should have something totally trivial, in keeping with the stated wish of many foreros to keep things loose and fun:

1-17 posts:  squirrel/ardilla
18-44 posts: chimpanzee/chimpancé
45-111 posts: hipopotamus/hipopótamo
112+ bat/murciélago


----------



## Whodunit

As the first members became 'senior members', some wondered whether it has to do something special with their age. So we can create the level "Pensionable member', can't we?


----------



## Agnès E.

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> I think we should have something totally trivial, in keeping with the stated wish of many foreros to keep things loose and fun:
> 
> 1-17 posts:  squirrel/ardilla
> 18-44 posts: chimpanzee/chimpancé
> 45-111 posts: hipopotamus/hipopótamo
> 112+ bat/murciélago



I do like your proposal, especially the choice of steps, so consistent 

1-17
18-44
45-111
112+

Why not, then, 1-17,5 and 17,6-44,2 ? Tell me, why ?


----------



## cuchuflete

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> I do like your proposal, especially the choice of steps, so consistent
> 
> 1-17
> 18-44
> 45-111
> 112+
> 
> Why not, then, 1-17,5 and 17,6-44,2 ? Tell me, why ?



Dearest Agnes,
You are definitely on to something important...Like the chapter order in
Cortázar's Rayuela...we could use a random number generator program to
arbitrarily assign the ranges or points for different titles, and those would
change periodically.

Next, we could connect the numbers so generated to (1)a list of fruits and flowers; (2) a list of animals (3) the periodic table of the elements.
Once a month, our titles would change, based on something as lovely as

pure chance!!

You are a genius Agnes.

Thanks so much. Now I can forget this entire matter, except of the 13th of each month, when my title changes.

abrazos,
Cuchu,
Senior hemerocalis squirrel


----------



## DDT

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Thanks so much. Now I can forget this entire matter, except of the 13th of each month, when my title changes.



I HAVE TO DISAGREE!!!

You didn't consider the astral conjunction, the influence of Mars, Venus and Jupiter, the tides, my personal mood and biorhythm, and many more important factors...
SO THAT, according to this very scientific method your title will change every 3/4/5 weeks and on a different day, but 13 will be avoided for it brings bad luck, 17 too, 1/2/3/4/5/6/7/8/9 are not good for they're the first days of the month, 10/11/12 are too close to 13 and 14/15/16/18/19 too close to 17.
From the 20th to the 27th it's too close to the last days of the month so that 28/29/30 and 31 (when available) are beyond dispute and.........
OOOPS! I couldn't find any suitable day...


----------



## cuchuflete

Sorry Dottore DDT, 
there is a _fun_damental flaw in your exposition.  It will become self-evident when you translate this post into benjois.

cuchu,
junior pink bunny rabbit



			
				DDT said:
			
		

> I HAVE TO DISAGREE!!!
> 
> You didn't consider the astral conjunction, the influence of Mars, Venus and Jupiter, the tides, my personal mood and biorhythm, and many more important factors...
> SO THAT, according to this very scientific method your title will change every 3/4/5 weeks and on a different day, but 13 will be avoided for it brings bad luck, 17 too, 1/2/3/4/5/6/7/8/9 are not good for they're the first days of the month, 10/11/12 are too close to 13 and 14/15/16/18/19 too close to 17.
> From the 20th to the 27th it's too close to the last days of the month so that 28/29/30 and 31 (when available) are beyond dispute and.........
> OOOPS! I couldn't find any suitable day...


----------



## gaer

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> I think we should have something totally trivial, in keeping with the stated wish of many foreros to keep things loose and fun:
> 
> 1-17 posts: squirrel/ardilla
> 18-44 posts: chimpanzee/chimpancé
> 45-111 posts: hipopotamus/hipopótamo
> 112+ bat/murciélago


 
Ah Cuchu, I think "bat" should be resevered for "battY', for all those who have posted more than 1000 times, which means their minds are just about gone.

And "super-batty" for those over 5000, which I see you are rapidly approaching. <wink>

Gaer


----------



## Agnès E.

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Dearest Agnes,
> You are definitely on to something important...Like the chapter order in
> Cortázar's Rayuela...we could use a random number generator program to
> arbitrarily assign the ranges or points for different titles, and those would
> change periodically.
> 
> Next, we could connect the numbers so generated to (1)a list of fruits and flowers; (2) a list of animals (3) the periodic table of the elements.
> Once a month, our titles would change, based on something as lovely as
> 
> pure chance!!
> 
> You are a genius Agnes.
> 
> Thanks so much. Now I can forget this entire matter, except of the 13th of each month, when my title changes.
> 
> abrazos,
> Cuchu,
> Senior hemerocalis squirrel



Let's do it !
Agnes
Agely disabled daisy guinea pig Mn


----------



## cuchuflete

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Let's do it !
> Agnes
> Agely disabled daisy guinea pig Mn



Your batty partner in flightiness fully agrees.  Now we need to convince the Big Boss,

oh Miiiiiiiiiiikke...how about random titles?

Cuchu,
forest green electronic 4th sifaka with a cherry in its left elbow


----------



## Agnès E.

Yeeeeeeeees !
http://forum-images.hardware.fr/images/perso/666rip666.gif

 We could start from the 21st post (when people get a bit used to us, haha) because it is the age of the legal majority in the US, if I remember well, and then send a PM to the happy beneficiary explaining the process and leaving him the possibility to refuse and come back to "junior", "member" and "senior" labels !

http://forum-images.hardware.fr/images/perso/flity.gif

Agnes
Lifely enshortened fragaria vesca goat Au


----------



## cuchuflete

Agnes,

This is getting altogether too serious.

Some humorless person might think we prefer mirthful camaraderie to stultifying hierarchies!

Cuchu
Pb cricket Jupiter frazzle



			
				Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Yeeeeeeeees !
> http://forum-images.hardware.fr/images/perso/666rip666.gif
> 
> We could start from the 21st post (when people get a bit used to us, haha) because it is the age of the legal majority in the US, if I remember well, and then send a PM to the happy beneficiary explaining the process and leaving him the possibility to refuse and come back to "junior", "member" and "senior" labels !
> 
> http://forum-images.hardware.fr/images/perso/flity.gif
> 
> Agnes
> Lifely enshortened fragaria vesca goat Au


----------



## Agnès E.

Yes yes, you are right.
But a bit of fun sometimes makes life so better !
Thank you for this one, anyway !!

http://forum-images.hardware.fr/images/perso/oliway.gif


Agnès
Desappoingtingly favoured viola tricolor grasshopper Zn


----------



## supercrom

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> I think we should have something totally trivial, in keeping with the stated wish of many foreros to keep things loose and fun:
> 
> 1-17 posts: squirrel/ardilla
> 18-44 posts: chimpanzee/chimpancé
> 45-111 posts: hipopotamus/hipopótamo
> 112+ bat/murciélago


 
I like that, but I can't hardly identify with animals, unless they are very uselful or appreciated.

How about this:

crom1-40 posts: hormiga/ant
crom40-100 posts: caballo/horse
crom100-500 posts: sabueso/bloodhound
crom500-1500 posts: ¿? (any suggestion?)
crom1500+ ¿?

*CROM*


----------



## cuchuflete

cromteaches said:
			
		

> I like that, but I can't hardly identify with animals, unless they are very uselful or appreciated.
> 
> How about this:
> 
> crom1-40 posts: hormiga/ant
> crom40-100 posts: caballo/horse
> crom100-500 posts: sabueso/bloodhound
> crom500-1500 posts: ¿? (any suggestion?)
> crom1500+ ¿?
> 
> *CROM*



Hola Crom,
Do you like birds?

we could propose Cuervo for 500-1500, and magpie for 1501+

Cawwwww, Cawwwwwww,

Cuchu


----------



## alc112

Y si despues de los 2000 post se pone de titulo alcón?
Ya que van más rápido qu elos otros animales


----------



## cuchuflete

alc112 said:
			
		

> Y si despues de los 2000 post se pone de titulo alcón?
> Ya que van más rápido qu elos otros animales



y +de 4 mil...zopilote!


----------



## supercrom

alc112 said:
			
		

> Y si despues de los 2000 post se pone de titulo alcón?
> Ya que van más rápido que los otros animales


 Magpie and falcon are good birds, I think we can consider it.
You enjoy being corrected, don't u?
I want to think that you make a loooooooooot of typos or you write very fast.
It is "halcón" not "alcón".

Probus would say "Halcón non Alcón"

*CROM*


----------



## alc112

cromteaches said:
			
		

> Magpie and falcon are good birds, I think we can consider it.
> You enjoy being corrected, don't u?
> I want to think that you make a loooooooooot of typos or you write very fast.
> It is "halcón" not "alcón".
> 
> Probus would say "Halcón non Alcón"
> 
> *CROM*


 
¡¡¡Gracias Crom!!!
Ya extrañaba que me corrigieras
Y por ahi me como letras tratande de escribir rápido mirando el teclado y no la pantalla.


----------



## supercrom

cuchuflete aka CUCHU said:
			
		

> y +de 4 mil...zopilote!


 
Magpies, falcons and crows are great...
Zopilotes... mmm, I would prefer *condors* (click here)

*CROM*

PS Gallinazos (click here) are "zopilotes" in Mexico...
BTW gallinazos not only eat dead flesh (carroña), but also food rubbish.


----------



## Artrella

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Hola Crom,
> Do you like birds?
> 
> we could propose Cuervo for 500-1500, and magpie for 1501+
> 
> Cawwwww, Cawwwwwww,
> 
> Cuchu






EEEpa!!! I am CUERVA... I am 1501 +...but a *cuerva* for ever!!


----------



## Like an Angel

1-50: I'm learning!
50-100: Hey, I'm learning and helping too!
100-200: Well, in my humble opinion.-
200-300: Do you think so?
300-400: Does that mean that?
400-500: No way, I have to go back to 1-50 _hierarchy_.-
500-600: The thing is I never stop learning!
.
.
.
.
.
9.000-10.000: Time for me for a real life, if you need me look for me in the park!

Seriously, I don't care about titles, I'm here for learning, helping -if I can of course!-, and a lot of good reasons, but I've never looked at what title I have.-

Cheerio!


----------



## Artrella

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> 1-50: I'm learning!
> 50-100: Hey, I'm learning and helping too!
> 100-200: Well, in my humble opinion.-
> 200-300: Do you think so?
> 300-400: Does that mean that?
> 400-500: No way, I have to go back to 1-50 _hierarchy_.-
> 500-600: The thing is I never stop learning!
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 9.000-10.000: Time for me for a real life, if you need me look for me in the park!
> 
> Seriously, I don't care about titles, I'm here for learning, helping -if I can of course!-, and a lot of good reasons, but I've never looked at what title I have.-
> 
> Cheerio!




I'd like to be in your last line!! I wish I could be in the park!!!


----------



## gaer

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> 1-50: I'm learning!
> 50-100: Hey, I'm learning and helping too!
> 100-200: Well, in my humble opinion.-
> 200-300: Do you think so?
> 300-400: Does that mean that?
> 400-500: No way, I have to go back to 1-50 _hierarchy_.-
> 500-600: The thing is I never stop learning!
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 9.000-10.000: Time for me for a real life, if you need me look for me in the park!
> 
> Seriously, I don't care about titles, I'm here for learning, helping -if I can of course!-, and a lot of good reasons, but I've never looked at what title I have.-
> 
> Cheerio!


Cute post!

G


----------



## zebedee

Artrella said:
			
		

> I'd like to be in your last line!! I wish I could be in the park!!!



So what's stopping you? There's a whole world out there just waiting for you to explore and dance barefoot through the grass! 
(I think I've been attacked by a sudden bout of Spring fever!)

Crom, I'm intrigued as to why in your post #45 you've written crom in small white letters next to each of your suggestions. Are you claiming copyright or something? Please enlighten us!



			
				crom said:
			
		

> crom1-40 posts: hormiga/ant
> crom40-100 posts: caballo/horse
> crom100-500 posts: sabueso/bloodhound
> crom500-1500 posts: ¿? (any suggestion?)
> crom1500+ ¿?



an intrigued zeb


----------



## alc112

Se me ocurrió otro nombre
M & M Minis digo M & M Member


----------



## lsp

zebedee said:
			
		

> Crom, I'm intrigued as to why in your post #45 you've written crom in small white letters next to each of your suggestions. Are you claiming copyright or something? Please enlighten us!


Crom didn't answer, but I can guess - the white letters of his name made same-length invisible indents when he posted on the white background, but he didn't realize they'd be revealed when his quote appeared on a light blue background. 

He didn't realize there is a tag to create indented text. Right, crom?


----------



## supercrom

lsp said:
			
		

> Crom didn't answer, but I can guess - the white letters of his name made same-length invisible indents when he posted on the white background, but he didn't realize they'd be revealed when his quote appeared on a light blue background.
> 
> He didn't realize there is a tag to create indented text. Right, crom?


*lsp*, I know there is an indentation tag, but I sometimes use it. The disadvantage I've found is that you can't handle it, I mean you can control the indentation space (cuánta sangría poner), so I tried to personalize it with some lowercase letters.
Of course, when I use this technique, I know the text used to replace indentation will be seen... what could I do? Maybe add a transparent gif, but u know we can't add any images.

*CROM*


----------



## cuchuflete

cromteaches said:
			
		

> *lsp*, I know there is a indentation tag, but I sometimes use. The disadvantage I 've found is that u can't handle it, I mean the indentation space (cuánta sangría poner), so I try to personalized it with some lowercase letters.
> Of course, when I use this technique, I know the text used to replace indentation will be be seen... what can I do? Maybe add a transparent gif, but u know we can't add any images.
> 
> *CROM*



Try using [code] to align columns.[/code]


----------



## supercrom

zebedee said:
			
		

> Crom, I'm intrigued as to why in your post #45 you've written crom in small white letters next to each of your suggestions. Are you claiming copyright or something? Please enlighten us!
> 
> an intrigued zeb


 
Actually, I am *cromteaches*, but I sign as *CROM* because its an acronym for my name (first name, middle name, surname, second surname). There is another user who took *crom* before I claim it, so he's got the right to sign the way he wants.
I wrote *crom* in white letter in order to indent the text, and of course I knew it would be seen when quoted so I did it in size 1. You've got very good sight!

*CROM*
aka CROMt


----------



## asm

Desde que entre al foro he querido ver eso de los estatuso (he visto que cambie a ser member, pero no me di cuenta cuando).  Los moderadores son gente que trabaja (pagada) para el foro? o son simplemente otros "titulos" que se manejan.
EN el incidente de los utiles escolares de hoy, tuve la percepcion de que al contestar la pregunta te sentias obligada de hacerlo, y nunca supe si era mi percepcion o si en ralidad algunos de ustedes estan detras (o frente, dependiendo de donde lo veas) de la pantalla, leyendo y monitoreando las cosas desde una perspectiva diferente.

Gracias 

ASM



			
				lauranazario said:
			
		

> I'm not too sure I like the term "Milestone Member" because it could be VERY misleading.
> For example... the average person would think that a "Milestone Member" is someone whose language expertise is beyond compare, when --truth be told-- a person can easily reach 1000 posts here without being a language guru.
> 
> I think that the current Junior Member/Member/Senior Member structure is more than appropriate because it does not address or rate language prowess but instead assigns automatic --and non-preferential-- titles based on time+activity.
> 
> Saludos,
> LN
> 
> P.S. Please note that I purposely left out the "Moderator" title as that is a working title, not a vanity plate.


----------



## alc112

Please, close this threads I know I'll never become in Milestone Member, I will be Senior Member forever


----------



## lauranazario

asm said:
			
		

> Desde que entre al foro he querido ver eso de los estatuso (he visto que cambie a ser member, pero no me di cuenta cuando).  Los moderadores son gente que trabaja (pagada) para el foro? o son simplemente otros "titulos" que se manejan.
> EN el incidente de los utiles escolares de hoy, tuve la percepcion de que al contestar la pregunta te sentias obligada de hacerlo, y nunca supe si era mi percepcion o si en ralidad algunos de ustedes estan detras (o frente, dependiendo de donde lo veas) de la pantalla, leyendo y monitoreando las cosas desde una perspectiva diferente.
> 
> Gracias
> 
> ASM


Los Moderadores no recibimos remuneración (monetaria) por el trabajo que desempeñamos en WR. Cada uno de nosotros los Moderadores ha sido reclutado por el Administrador (asesorado por otros Moderadores) por diversas razones que van desde la proficiencia en los idiomas hasta las contribuciones técnicas para la evolución de estos foros de idiomas. Obviamente, las aptitudes que pueda aportar tal o cual persona son un factor determinante al momento de elegir un/a Moderador/a.

En nuestra faceta de Moderadores (porque es preciso NUNCA olvidar que somos Foreros también) nosotros estamos "obligados" a ver las cosas desde una perspectiva diferente y 100% centrada en salvaguardar la integridad y cohesividad de estos foros de idiomas y hacer valer las reglas de uso de WR... entre muchas otras cosas de índole "operacional" (tal como 'dirigir el tráfico' de hilos para que estén en los foros correctos, por darte sólo un ejemplo).

En cuanto a la supuesta "obligación" de contestar las preguntas, no existe como tal... al menos de MI parte (no puedo hablar por los demás Moderadores, claro está). En lo personal, me abstengo de participar en intercambios donde no pueda aportar nada nuevo.

Para concluir, el título de Moderador es un título "de trabajo" que no está atado a ninguna consideración de vanidad (como indiqué en inglés en el post #9).

Saludos,
LN


----------

